# Purple Haze 64 Impala Elite CC



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

When I bought the car in 2002.
[attachmentid=347032]
[attachmentid=347033]
[attachmentid=347034]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Used in a Joker Brand ad, Aug. '05 issue of Lowrider.
[attachmentid=347035]










Jan. '06 issue of Lowrider
[attachmentid=389190][attachmentid=389199]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

At the painters, Mario's Autoworks.
[attachmentid=347036]
[attachmentid=347037]
[attachmentid=347038]
[attachmentid=347039]
[attachmentid=347040]
[attachmentid=347041]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Installed a 42" Lincoln power moonroof and laid out the roof patterns. 
[attachmentid=347042]
[attachmentid=347043]
[attachmentid=347044]
[attachmentid=347045]
[attachmentid=347046]
[attachmentid=347047]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

I will keep updating as things develop. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated.
[attachmentid=347049]
[attachmentid=347050]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Nov 12 2005, 04:50 AM~4191199
> *I will keep updating as things develop. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated.
> [attachmentid=347049]
> [attachmentid=347050]
> *



looks like your doing your thang and its commin out nice!..love the colors!


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

Looks good. I like the color combination.


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

really nice


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD ..

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Nov 12 2005, 02:50 AM~4191199
> *I will keep updating as things develop. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated.
> [attachmentid=347049]
> [attachmentid=347050]
> *



I WOULD LET THE PATTERNS RUN DOWN TO THE TRUNK AND THE HOOD ...SAME FLOW ...

MARIOS WILL WORK THERE MAGIC ON THE CAR ...


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn your in NY and sent the car to SoCal to get painted? Good idea MAW is a bad ass shop


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

looks great so far! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MIKE CEN CALI (Sep 22, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 23 2005, 04:18 AM~4261247
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


Thanks guys for all the enthusiasm. I haven't received any new PIC's. I spoke with Albert today and all my trim, emblems and bumpers are back from the platers. There are going to be some stages missing in this topic from where the car sits now until it is finished. I live too far away to keep up with everything. If any of you frequent Mario's, feel free to post any updates you have. Thanks...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

nothing yet huh??? if i go up there needto give albert some parts ill snap a few...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=386697]
[attachmentid=386698]
[attachmentid=386701]
[attachmentid=386703]
[attachmentid=386704]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=386705]
[attachmentid=386706]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

wow really diggin the patterns


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

that shit looks real good homie i like it uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

lets see it cleared now


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 15 2005, 02:50 PM~4411706
> *lets see it cleared now
> *


That will take about another week. It's getting striped Saturday and muraled sometime next week. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

is the car gonna be built completely in cali?or is it coming back this way for the rest? looks great so far! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

The car is going to be completely built in So Cal. I am originally from California and I am moving back there next summer.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 15 2005, 09:47 PM~4416129
> *That will take about another week. It's getting striped Saturday and muraled sometime next week. Stay tuned.
> *



who is doing the murals?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2005, 12:24 PM~4418480
> *who is doing the murals?
> *


Mr. Cartoon


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

lookin real good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 16 2005, 09:59 AM~4418696
> *Mr. Cartoon
> *



nice


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

nice patterns :0


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: Looks really good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn it looked nice before its gonna look really nice now :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

The roof still has to be striped.
[attachmentid=396792]
[attachmentid=396793]
[attachmentid=396795]
[attachmentid=396796]
[attachmentid=396797]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=396800]
[attachmentid=396801]
[attachmentid=396802]
[attachmentid=396803]


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here are some more pics of your car......looking very nice... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MORE PICS... FOR YOU


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

LAST ONE FOR NOW..post more later..


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

real fuckin nice 

love tha colors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looks like a lowrider mag shoot is comin soon


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Dec 31 2005, 04:41 AM~4520076
> *looks like a lowrider mag shoot is comin soon
> *


Thanks for the vote of confidence. The only problem is I am over budget and probably will not finish the car right now. The unexpected little things eventually add up to be big $$$. The roof has been striped and the murals are next. Then the chrome undies and engine compartment. Final assembly, wiring and then off to the upholstery shop. Everything will be done but the aircraft hydraulics. I just have to be patient or figure out a way to scrape up another 10K quickly. I respect and envy alot of you guys that are doing it big. I really wanted to go frame off with this car but responsibilities at home dictate otherwise.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 31 2005, 05:41 AM~4520180
> *Thanks for the vote of confidence. The only problem is I am over budget and probably will not finish the car right now. The unexpected little things eventually add up to be big $$$. The roof has been striped and the murals are next. Then the chrome undies and engine compartment. Final assembly, wiring and then off to the upholstery shop. Everything will be done but the aircraft hydraulics. I just have to be patient or figure out a way to scrape up another 10K quickly. I respect and envy alot of you guys that are doing it big. I really wanted to go frame off with this car but responsibilities at home dictate otherwise.
> *



same here, well said
looks great so far!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

good things come to those who wate


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

keep us posted

good topic


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

very very nice man


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

daymn thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i have more pics for you .....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: coming out very nice...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wow.. I really love that paint. Best car in Purple I think I've seen. LincolnJames' car runs a close second. :biggrin: 

What's color leaf is that under tha candy?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks Bean for all the PIC's. I've never even seen the roof or trunk from those angles. The leaf is candy purple. It is lighter than the patterns, but should match the candy Albert sprayed inside all of the SS trim. The striper just has a little to do on the dash and Mr. Cartoon is supposed to be airbrushing the car all day Saturday. I'll post any updates if I get them.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

that shit looks good :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 11 2006, 10:50 PM~4598392
> *Thanks Bean for all the PIC's. I've never even seen the roof or trunk from those angles. The leaf is candy purple. It is lighter than the patterns, but should match the candy Albert sprayed inside all of the SS trim. The striper just has a little to do on the dash and Mr. Cartoon is supposed to be airbrushing the car all day Saturday. I'll post any updates if I get them.
> *


no problem.... the car is coming out very nice....!!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Roof, dash trim and center console.
[attachmentid=477468]
[attachmentid=477469]
[attachmentid=477473]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Frame work
[attachmentid=477480]
[attachmentid=477481]
[attachmentid=477483]
[attachmentid=477484]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Engine block and firewall.
[attachmentid=477489]
[attachmentid=477493]


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 25 2006, 04:08 PM~4927345
> *Roof, dash trim and center console.
> [attachmentid=477468]
> [attachmentid=477469]
> ...


wow homie very nice detail on that..people need to stop sleeping on this topic that shit is coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Feb 26 2006, 02:49 AM~4929829
> *wow homie very nice detail on that..people need to stop sleeping on this topic that shit is coming out nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I really like the little details. There isn't anything I can do that hasn't been done to an Impala hundreds of times before. So I just want to personalize mine a little. I love the candy purple that was shot on the roof. It's on all my SS trim, frame, grille emblem, Zenith chip emblems and all the billet parts of my engine. The engine block is also painted one of the colors that is on the roof. Some people will notice it, others won't. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how the hell did I miss this topic? :twak: 

Cant wait to see it as it comes along man. NICE!


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*T
T
T*
:biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

wow this car is sick


----------



## mischief64 (Dec 7, 2004)

more pics!!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

looks nice now PICS


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Here's an update.
[attachmentid=507239]
[attachmentid=507241]
[attachmentid=507243]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=507252]
[attachmentid=507255]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=507261]
[attachmentid=507264]
[attachmentid=507268]
[attachmentid=507270]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=507274]
[attachmentid=507275]
[attachmentid=507276]


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Who did all the chrome work?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 18 2006, 10:59 AM~5073914
> *Who did all the chrome work?
> *


Victor at Best Polishing in Pomona.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love the patterns


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Jesus!! Nice. When do you think it will be show-ready?? :worship: :worship:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 30 2006, 11:27 PM~5153461
> *Jesus!! Nice. When do you think it will be show-ready?? :worship:  :worship:
> *


That's a really tough question. I guess it depends on how you look at it. Due to funding, the car won't be completely finished until next year. Paint and body, engine, undercarriage and final assembly will be complete in a couple of weeks. Electrical, interior and murals are all next on the list and will be done by summer. The car will be drivable but with no hydraulics until winter. So it will be spending most of this year in my garage. I had it built to cruise with my family and possibly join a car club. I don't think it will ever be show ready. Maybe little local shows. Nothing big like Vegas. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 31 2006, 02:54 PM~5157671
> *That's a really tough question. I guess it depends on how you look at it. Due to funding, the car won't be completely finished until next year. Paint and body, engine, undercarriage and final assembly will be complete in a couple of weeks. Electrical, interior and murals are all next on the list and will be done by summer. The car will be drivable but with no hydraulics until winter. So it will be spending most of this year in my garage. I had it built to cruise with my family and possibly join a car club. I don't think it will ever be show ready. Maybe little local shows. Nothing big like Vegas. Thanks for asking.
> *


Bullshit! I've seen traditionals NOWHERE near the quality of your ride as it sits NOW. U might be on the outside instead of indoors but who cares?

As far as your electrical goes, use a Painless universal kit. Way better quality and ease of use than OEM harnesses. Less expensive too.

One piece at a time bro...good luck.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 31 2006, 02:54 PM~5157671
> *That's a really tough question. I guess it depends on how you look at it. Due to funding, the car won't be completely finished until next year. Paint and body, engine, undercarriage and final assembly will be complete in a couple of weeks. Electrical, interior and murals are all next on the list and will be done by summer. The car will be drivable but with no hydraulics until winter. So it will be spending most of this year in my garage. I had it built to cruise with my family and possibly join a car club. I don't think it will ever be show ready. Maybe little local shows. Nothing big like Vegas. Thanks for asking.
> *


that car is bad ass for not being frame off a lot better then some frame offs hope mine come out just ass clean


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

you have a # for the chromer whats his rates on stuff


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 1 2006, 12:38 AM~5159944
> *you have a # for the chromer whats his rates on stuff
> *


I didn't personally deal with the chromer. I went through Mario's. I sent you a PM.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here is a sneak pic at JCD'S 64 impala super sport....
hope you like the pics jcd..just remember its a little dusty...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

want more...!!! ???????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what bean said^^^


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one moRe just for JCD..
THE CAR IS COMING OUT VERY NICE...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 13 2006, 10:15 PM~5236849
> *want more...!!! ???????
> *


More please! :cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 14 2006, 01:14 AM~5236839
> *here is a sneak pic at JCD'S 64 impala super sport....
> hope you like the pics jcd..just remember its a little dusty...
> *


what disc set up is that the ebay bolt on kit or what? 

thats my first order of business ....i could probably swing it tommorrow and handle being broke a few more weeks .. i gotta ride soon ...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 14 2006, 02:55 AM~5238638
> *what disc set up is that the ebay bolt on kit or what?
> 
> thats my first order of business ....i could probably swing it tommorrow and handle being broke a few more weeks .. i gotta ride soon ...
> *


I'm not sure. I've never seen the ebay kit. I bought mine from Bowtie Connection.


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In black that sixfoo looked good too. :cheesy: :cheesy: 

The paint that the sixfoo has now makes it looks awesome


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Apr 14 2006, 01:58 PM~5239791
> *I'm not sure. I've never seen the ebay kit. I bought mine from Bowtie Connection.
> *


like this ....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn how the fuck I passed this buildup????well im fuckin happy that I found it!!!shit your car is nice homie...you say it ant show ready who cares in my eyes your car should be in the pages of lowrider magazine.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

very nice


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

any updates homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 20 2006, 05:43 PM~5281314
> *any updates homie
> *


soon very soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments guys and thanks Bean for the great PIC's!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

The rotors still need to be drilled and slotted.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

your in ny and you shipped it to marios autowrks in cali? am i understanding this correctly?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Apr 21 2006, 05:32 PM~5287920
> *your in ny and you shipped it to marios autowrks in cali? am i understanding this correctly?
> *


Yes, I did.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I hate body shop dust but I love this car! The many shades of purple set it off. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Apr 14 2006, 06:58 AM~5239791
> *I'm not sure. I've never seen the ebay kit. I bought mine from Bowtie Connection.
> *



how much did u spend on the brake kit and was it already chromed?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Apr 22 2006, 03:47 PM~5292448
> *how much did u spend on the brake kit and was it already chromed?
> *


Already chromed and $2,300.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by jcd_@Apr 22 2006, 02:49 PM~5292457
> *Already chromed and $2,300.
> *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

wow....... thats all i cn say.....wow?!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

what kind of wheels are going on this ride post a pic of the wheels and what are your plans for a setup


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn nice ride :thumbsup: on the attention to detail :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm putting Zenith's and 5.20's on the car. I'm also going with an aircraft hydraulic setup.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

I decided to go with different chip emblems. I have oldschool Zenith ones that were painted candy purple to match the side trim.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Beautiful ride homie I like that purple


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lovin the sunroof


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

any Progress??????? bump


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

hey nice work  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: i got a ? who did ur paint job and how far is it from NYC


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 17 2006, 03:21 PM~5445487
> *any Progress??????? bump
> *


Yeah, it is being worked on every day but I live too far away to take PIC's. All the one's in this thread came from other people. That's why there's stages missing in the build.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@May 17 2006, 03:50 PM~5445676
> *hey nice work    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: i got a ? who did ur paint job and how far is it from NYC
> *


Albert De Alba from Mario's Autoworks did my paint. They are in Montclair, CA.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

dammn your car is sweet. I love the trim think it looks unique. gorgeous car :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 23 2006, 09:03 PM~5483409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

bad ass car homie, If you don't mind, how much did it set you back, the paint job?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 24 2006, 03:58 PM~5488082
> *bad ass car homie, If you don't mind, how much did it set you back, the paint job?
> *


To be honest with you I kinda lost track because there were some last minute add on's. Somewhere around $13K.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

dual remote mirrors???? nice what other options and accessories are you adding?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@May 24 2006, 12:34 PM~5488332
> *dual remote mirrors???? nice what other options and accessories are you adding?
> *


ALL OF THEM


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice car   


but the wheels :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 24 2006, 04:36 PM~5488842
> *Nice car
> but the wheels :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yes the wheel have to go.....


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

No shit


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments. I'll post a PIC of some of the NOS items getting installed next. Graham already mentioned the remote side mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 24 2006, 02:32 PM~5488321
> *To be honest with you I kinda lost track because there were some last minute add on's. Somewhere around $13K.
> *


 How much just for the paint?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 25 2006, 11:43 PM~5498315
> *How much just for the paint?
> *



$13K was just the paint. The add on's I'm referring to were the patterns on the body and extra painting/striping on the dash and center console. It was a package deal. My original limit was set at $10K. The engine compartment, undercarriage and price of all the chrome were seperate.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nyc wont believe it uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

LOOKS TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

Man, that car is so clean...imagine once it's done.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Dude, you hjave to get a pic of thaty car at Times Square and post it on here!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2006, 07:54 PM~5550444
> *Dude, you hjave to get a pic of thaty car at Times Square and post it on here!
> *


That would be tight but I don't think the car will ever make it to New York. My last day of work was Friday and I'm moving back to California in July. The car won't be finished until the end of the year.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 4 2006, 05:51 PM~5550673
> *That would be tight but I don't think the car will ever make it to New York. My last day of work was Friday and I'm moving back to California in July. The car won't be finished until the end of the year.
> *


CANT WAIT TILL THE MURALS ARE DONE...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice looking 4 homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

when its done hit me up and we will get it in the studio


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmm i see a car on 520's under the cover id guess a 58 rag :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I just sumbled onto this topic, and glad I did.
The car looks awesome!
Keep the faith, you are on your way to having a "BAD ASS" ride.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 4 2006, 10:41 PM~5551445
> *when its done hit me up and we will get it in the studio
> *


No problem, I'll let you know.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get some 520's PM me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 4 2006, 05:51 PM~5550673
> *That would be tight but I don't think the car will ever make it to New York. My last day of work was Friday and I'm moving back to California in July. The car won't be finished until the end of the year.
> *


GOING GOING, BACK BACK TO CALI CALI!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 4 2006, 10:43 PM~5551460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Good guess. :0


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 08:31 PM~5551751
> *Anyone know where I can get some 520's PM me.
> *



Got mine at Coker Tire.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW, thats good shit hommie


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 4 2006, 11:40 PM~5551794
> *Got mine at Coker Tire.
> 
> 
> ...


How much do they run from Coker, I know he is proud of his tires.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 08:43 PM~5551812
> *How much do they run from Coker, I know he is proud of his tires.
> *



The 520-13's were "on the house", Coker sponsored my car.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 4 2006, 11:40 PM~5551794
> *Got mine at Coker Tire.
> 
> 
> ...


Your car looks real clean! Where can I see the rest of it?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 4 2006, 08:47 PM~5551833
> *Your car looks real clean! Where can I see the rest of it?
> *



I didn't mean to take away from your topic, JCD. 
But you asked, so here is a pic of my car.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 4 2006, 11:50 PM~5551840
> *I didn't mean to take away from your topic, JCD.
> But you asked, so here is a pic of my car.
> 
> ...


No problem. I really like that flake. Much props!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 4 2006, 08:26 PM~5551715
> *No problem, I'll let you know.
> *



i hope so


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 4 2006, 08:46 PM~5551830
> *The 520-13's were "on the house", Coker sponsored my car.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the model number on those puppies??? or the brand?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

coker 520's with a 5/8th whitewall


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 10:31 PM~5551751
> *Anyone know where I can get some 520's PM me.
> *


Why???? you aint lowriding with car that doesnt lay for shit! you have that hopper look. :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 4 2006, 07:51 PM~5550673
> *That would be tight but I don't think the car will ever make it to New York. My last day of work was Friday and I'm moving back to California in July. The car won't be finished until the end of the year.
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 5 2006, 09:21 AM~5554379
> *coker 520's with a 5/8th whitewall
> *


thnx


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jun 4 2006, 08:51 PM~5550673
> *That would be tight but I don't think the car will ever make it to New York. My last day of work was Friday and I'm moving back to California in July. The car won't be finished until the end of the year.
> *


Ah damn and I thought the east coast was going to see a hell of a beautiful ride


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2006, 08:56 AM~5554561
> *Why???? you aint lowriding with car that doesnt lay for shit! you have that hopper look.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Luis from Lifestyle CC hooking up my electrical items.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Mario Escamilla hooking up my stereo.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

How to do this????






thanx


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

So the car's back in Cali ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Very detailed work JCD !


----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

Smooooth.  

I see a feature in your future. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Sep 20 2006, 12:59 AM~6208629
> *How to do this????
> 
> 
> ...


The body shop candied all my trim. I don't know technically how they do it.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 20 2006, 01:02 AM~6208633
> *So the car's back in Cali ?
> *


Yes, it's been here a year and a half.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 20 2006, 10:30 PM~6214005
> *Yes, it's been here a year and a half.
> *


It's looking real good I like the purple a lot.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

I got to see my car today for the first time in person. Sorry, I got a little carried away with all the PIC's.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

looks amazing!! :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nice!!!!! badass :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUUUUUM THAT IS ONE HOT ASS 64!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

man thats badass ,, but this car does need a badass Custom interior to go along with it.. the dealbas do nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

whats next Lifts???


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 24 2006, 03:12 PM~6235690
> *man what a badass car but this car does need a badass Custom interior to go along with it.. the dealbas do nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> whats next Lifts???
> *


Lifts are going to be last. Stereo, alarm, power windows and color bar are getting finished this week. To the De Alba's next for Ford 9", full Flowmaster exhaust, rear LED's and some pinstripe finishing. My interior is scheduled with Mark Lopez for the first week in December. Then mini blinds. Somewhere in all this Mr. Cartoon is muraling it.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 24 2006, 05:37 PM~6235785
> *Lifts are going to be last. Stereo, alarm, power windows and color bar are getting finished this week. To the De Alba's next for Ford 9", full Flowmaster exhaust, rear LED's and some pinstripe finishing. My interior is scheduled with Mark Lopez for the first week in December. Then mini blinds. Somewhere in all this Mr. Cartoon is muraling it.
> *


i hope to see it in person in a few months............  

just beautiful......... :biggrin: 

more pics.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 24 2006, 02:37 PM~6235785
> *Lifts are going to be last. Stereo, alarm, power windows and color bar are getting finished this week. To the De Alba's next for Ford 9", full Flowmaster exhaust, rear LED's and some pinstripe finishing. My interior is scheduled with Mark Lopez for the first week in December. Then mini blinds. Somewhere in all this Mr. Cartoon is muraling it.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Nice ass ride. Can't wait to see it Featured in Traditional Lowriding*


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice ride I love all the details


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

baddass car ......keep up the good work


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

badd ass car looking good


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments. I'll try to keep updating as I get more PIC's.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:0 
a LIFESTYLE proteje


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 26 2006, 08:00 PM~6250297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look how low Moonflower sits. :biggrin: 


JCD, 64 looks sick man!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 26 2006, 06:00 PM~6250297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

You added another purple car, not my color choice, to my favorites list. Fantastic job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I like it alot. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

BUMP BUMP BUMP.... :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 27 2006, 10:53 PM~6461009
> *BUMP BUMP BUMP.... :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bean I don't have any updates. The interior is next and the soonest they could take me in is the first week in December.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Sep 24 2006, 04:40 AM~6233784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that driveway and backyard looks very familiar.


And the 64 is coming along very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

All cleaned up and on it's way to the upholsterer tomorrow.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

VERY NICE BUILD,ILL BE CHECKIN FOR UPDATES.I ENJOY THE PIX


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Almost there. Have to say you did a hell of job on it really stand's out. Can't wait to see what your going to do with that interior  :thumbsup:


----------



## stylistics 64 (Oct 27, 2005)

homie your 4's bad ass. much props homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

badass car!! :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

looking badass Chris!!!!


Im emailing those pics to you.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Sick homie! I finally got a set of 520's myself, I love them!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 10 2007, 08:34 PM~7228317
> *Sick homie! I finally got a set of 520's myself, I love them!
> *


your car looks good on them too.....but it would look better if it had the original 5.20's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but it does look nice, Chris is lucky to have 13" originals, they are probably the rarest lowrider accessory there is. Coker is kinda stupid though, they made the 13's look rounded, they should have copied the Premium Sportway and just reinforced the sidewalls if they were worried about safety, THEN they would have a money maker on their hands.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2007, 03:50 AM~7230539
> *your car looks good on them too.....but it would look better if it had the original 5.20's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but it does look nice, Chris is lucky to have 13" originals, they are probably the rarest lowrider accessory there is. Coker is kinda stupid though, they made the 13's look rounded, they should have copied the Premium Sportway and just reinforced the sidewalls if they were worried about safety, THEN they would have a money maker on their hands.
> *


Yeah I would love to get ahold of some OG 520's. I just love the look bro, I love ALL the LIFESTYLE cars though, so thats probably why I love the look, nothing like it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2007, 03:53 AM~7230544
> *Yeah I would love to get ahold of some OG 520's. I just love the look bro, I love ALL the LIFESTYLE cars though, so thats probably why I love the look, nothing like it. :biggrin:
> *


Its cool though. The new ones are allowed on some cars now. Im glad I have my stash of tires, so when I move to join, I will be set. I cant see my glasshouse on anything else but 5.20x14's anyway, all my tires are 14's, but most of the cars I like look best on 14x5.20's to me. 

If I were to get a 61-64, I would get the Coker 13's, I just wish they would have made them a little different, but then again, so do alot of other people. Imagine how many tires they would sell if they would have repoped the Premium Sportways!!!!!


The crazy part is, alot of the radials are being discontinued now, lol.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im gonna sell my og 520 13's and run cokers :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2007, 04:45 AM~7230636
> *im gonna sell my og 520 13's and run cokers  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2007, 04:42 AM~7230632
> *Its cool though. The new ones are allowed on some cars now. Im glad I have my stash of tires, so when I move to join, I will be set. I cant see my glasshouse on anything else but 5.20x14's anyway, all my tires are 14's, but most of the cars I like look best on 14x5.20's to me.
> 
> If I were to get a 61-64, I would get the Coker 13's, I just wish they would have made them a little different, but then again, so do alot of other people. Imagine how many tires they would sell if they would have repoped the Premium Sportways!!!!!
> ...


I hear you on that, I have customers looking for 155-80-13's and I cant get them anymore, every now and then I will run across a set.


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

amazing ride, nice patterns


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78_@Feb 11 2007, 10:04 AM~7231691
> *amazing ride, nice patterns
> *


Thanks, I'm hoping to have some pic's in a couple of weeks. My car is at the upholstery shop as we speak and my Zeniths are with Charlie in Campbell getting a makeover. I don't like the trim rings on the hubs and had some hand engraved ones made plus a couple of blanks to match for the shows.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

very nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

nice

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Beautiful car. More pictures.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 11 2007, 01:39 PM~7231903
> *I don't like the trim rings on the hubs
> *


I used to like them, but the more I looked at my Zeniths, the less I liked that ring, I just sold one set of my Zeniths, now Im gonna sell the other set.

Whatever rims I put on my 76 will be plain chrome wheels, I dont care what brand they are as long as they care clean.



Hey Chris, you know how it is, our tires are more important than the rims, lol.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 12 2007, 12:42 AM~7236282
> *I used to like them, but the more I looked at my Zeniths, the less I liked that ring, I just sold one set of my Zeniths, now Im gonna sell the other set.
> 
> Whatever rims I put on my 76 will be plain chrome wheels, I dont care what brand they are as long as they care clean.
> ...


Where can you get OG 520's? I know there are gone but is anyone selling a set of 13's?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 12 2007, 02:45 AM~7236784
> *Where can you get OG 520's? I know there are gone but is anyone selling a set of 13's?
> *


Good luck finding a set of 13's. Your better off looking for some 14's.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2007, 09:42 PM~7236282
> *Hey Chris, you know how it is, our tires are more important than the rims, lol.
> *


Your not lying, I was shopping today and bought 16 more Remington 155's. These tire posts lately about everthing being discontinued has me running scared. I have 13 NOS 5.20's and 24 Remington's. I don't know how many more to buy. The 5.20's are strictly for show. I've read on this site that Remington's will be bald anywhere from 1-6 months depending. I'm hoping to have enough I'll never have to buy another tire as long as I live.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7236784
> *Where can you get OG 520's? I know there are gone but is anyone selling a set of 13's?
> *


I don't have a clue. I tried every dealer I know that sells NOS parts and many trips to Carlisle. No one could even point me in a direction. I didn't even bother hitting up retail tire shops but maybe that was a poor assumption on my part. I bought all of mine from private sales in the Los Angeles area and paid $500 a set.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 12 2007, 09:43 PM~7243426
> *I don't have a clue. I tried every dealer I know that sells NOS parts and many trips to Carlisle. No one could even point me in a direction. I didn't even bother hitting up retail tire shops but maybe that was a poor assumption on my part. I bought all of mine from private sales in the Los Angeles area and paid $500 a set.
> *


$500 a set isnt too bad for OG, I would pay that much for a set if my money was right at the time.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 PM~6907325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good..chris....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Im gonna have to stop by Fernando's house next time Im out and check out the 64 Chris, I should be back in L.A. soon. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 09:30 PM~7255255
> *Im gonna have to stop by Fernando's house next time Im out and check out the 64 Chris, I should be back in L.A. soon.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know before you go. It's in Upland right now and then back to Mario's Autoworks. Then hopefully home! :biggrin: It's been gone two years.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 14 2007, 12:52 AM~7255631
> *Let me know before you go. It's in Upland right now and then back to Mario's Autoworks. Then hopefully home!  :biggrin:  It's been gone two years.
> *


Im going to be working out some details soon, Im waiting to hear back about some dates for some stuff, but I will definitely be in touch.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Any new pictures or updates?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 8 2007, 02:58 PM~7438190
> *Any new pictures or updates?
> *


Soon, I hope. I am supposed to see it on Saturday.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 8 2007, 10:07 PM~7440063
> *Soon, I hope. I am supposed to see it on Saturday.
> *


:biggrin:

whats up Chris, Im looking forward to seeing some update pics!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks real good homie


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry, not much of an update.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

thats clean homie  like the ride keep up the good work


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

ToTheTizop uffin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats the cleanest impala i have ever seen, and the hottest paint job ever.
All the best hommie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 4 2007, 11:38 PM~6907289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......

what's the setup plans for this?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*back to the mother f-ing top....*


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 27 2007, 07:10 AM~7560036
> *Nice......
> 
> what's the setup plans for this?
> *


I'm going to run an aircraft setup. Here are some of my parts.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 13 2007, 06:58 AM~7892638
> *I'm going to run an aircraft setup. Here are some of my parts.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 13 2007, 02:58 AM~7892638
> *I'm going to run an aircraft setup. Here are some of my parts.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78_@May 13 2007, 03:54 PM~7892828
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 4 2007, 10:38 PM~6907289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*this car is a sleeper in project ride section..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *

so beautiful............ :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2007, 04:26 PM~7895194
> *this car is a sleeper in project ride  section..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> so beautiful............ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2007, 03:26 PM~7895194
> *this car is a sleeper in project ride  section..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> so beautiful............ :thumbsup:
> *


yes it is !!!!!!!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2007, 04:26 PM~7895194
> *this car is a sleeper in project ride  section..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> so beautiful............ :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

wow, im speechless


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@May 14 2007, 02:55 AM~7898272
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> wow, im speechless
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000

DAMN HOMIE BEAUTIFUL 64 FUCK I LOVE THIS RIDE BRO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 13 2007, 06:26 PM~7895194
> *this car is a sleeper in project ride  section..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> so beautiful............ :thumbsup:
> *


man you aint kidding, cant believe ive never seen this topic :0 


beautiful ride dude :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 17 2007, 12:45 AM~7921060
> *man you aint kidding, cant believe ive never seen this topic  :0
> beautiful ride dude  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*your joking right......?????*


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

bring it to the top :cheesy:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Interior's done. I'm replacing the door handles with billet ones.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

damn :thumbsup: :0

i like that look


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Interior look's fabulous.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that interior is sick I love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 4 2007, 10:38 PM~6907289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ASS


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

bad ass car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

looking good Chris


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

* :0 :0 :0 
.dammmmmmmm...........!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

They should have a section for completed PROJECTS. :yes: I just started to read this topic today and it felt good to see that its completed already. :dunno: Although, from this man's way in detail, i'm sure we will see alot more add ons.  By complete I mean that its not like most projects that you see at the very top. Most new topics are still in progress and those are the ones that call more attention. I'm sure I haven't read many of the completed projects cause they're at the back of the list as old topics. :angry: Just an idea? :uh:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 5 2007, 10:22 PM~8480735
> *They should have a section for completed PROJECTS. :yes: I just started to read this topic today and it felt good to see that its completed already. :dunno: Although, from this man's way in detail, i'm sure we will see alot more add ons.  By complete I mean that its not like most projects that you see at the very top. Most new topics are still in progress and those are the ones that call more attention. I'm sure I haven't read many of the completed projects cause they're at the back of the list as old topics. :angry: Just an idea? :uh:
> *


It's pretty close to completion but still needs hydro's, rear end and some more engine work yet. I was hoping to be done by Vegas but it's not going to happen time wise. The car is in storage waiting to get back into the body shop. We all agreed it's missing something. It's just not flowing paint wise. So it's getting taken back apart, color sanded, striped again and then cleared. I saw it last weekend and shot some new pic's of the interior.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

glad to see you on here chris... great pics...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 6 2007, 12:40 AM~8481702
> *glad to see you on here chris... great pics...
> *


Thanks :biggrin: I finally got to see the interior in person.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

The interior is amazing, as is the rest of the car. Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Thats some bad ass work :thumbsup: cant wait till mines done


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Personally I would leave the paint as is but I'm sure whatever you choose to do It'll look good as everything you've done look's great. Keep it up


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Aug 6 2007, 02:28 AM~8481645
> *It's pretty close to completion but still needs hydro's, rear end and some more engine work yet. I was hoping to be done by Vegas but it's not going to happen time wise. The car is in storage waiting to get back into the body shop. We all agreed it's missing something. It's just not flowing paint wise. So it's getting taken back apart, color sanded, striped again and then cleared. I saw it last weekend and shot some new pic's of the interior.
> 
> 
> ...


This car, along with "The Test", are my favorite build-up cars to view. They've given me some ideas along with inspiration for my '64 Impala SS.

What can this car be missing paint wise? The paint job appears beautiful and flawless to me, but I know the owner obviously sees something we don't. The interior is awsome and it appears to flow well with the paint job.

If I could point out one thing, it would be to chrome or paint the brake, gas, and parking brake levers. Maybe add some leafing to the dash area.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

LOOKIG GOOD !! ....WHAT PLANS DO U HAVE FOR IT NOW??


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Thats a bad as car i cant wait to c it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 7 2007, 04:25 PM~8496529
> *This car, along with "The Test", are my favorite build-up cars to view. They've given me some ideas along with inspiration for my '64 Impala SS.
> 
> What can this car be missing paint wise? The paint job appears beautiful and flawless to me, but I know the owner obviously sees something we don't. The interior is awsome and it appears to flow well with the paint job.
> ...


Paintwise the body is just not flowing enough for me and I want to add some more striping to it. The color choices the striper used were fine but there should have been some more colors in between that give it a gradual change as well as match the interior. Personally I want the car to look like everything was designed at the same time with one outcome in mind. I agree with you on all the levers and I'm also getting billet pedals.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 7 2007, 05:37 PM~8497263
> *LOOKIG GOOD !!  ....WHAT PLANS DO U HAVE FOR IT NOW??
> 
> 
> *


The rearend still has to be put in, Ted Wells is working on my Rooster setup and Cartoon is muraling it in September. I met with Danny D last week and he is going to add stripes. My trunk will get molded after the setup is installed and I'm adding a TPI and better flowing radiator. There's more little details that seem to keep popping up. I'll be glad when I can go cruising.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 PM~8500225
> *The rearend still has to be put in, Ted Wells is working on my Rooster setup and Cartoon is muraling it in September. I met with Danny D last week and he is going to add stripes. My trunk will get molded after the setup is installed and I'm adding a TPI and better flowing radiator. There's more little details that seem to keep popping up. I'll be glad when I can go cruising.
> *


gonna be baddass :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 PM~8500225
> *The rearend still has to be put in, Ted Wells is working on my Rooster setup and Cartoon is muraling it in September. I met with Danny D last week and he is going to add stripes. My trunk will get molded after the setup is installed and I'm adding a TPI and better flowing radiator. There's more little details that seem to keep popping up. I'll be glad when I can go cruising.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sed69 (Aug 8, 2007)

when can i drive it


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 PM~8500225
> *The rearend still has to be put in, Ted Wells is working on my Rooster setup and Cartoon is muraling it in September. I met with Danny D last week and he is going to add stripes. My trunk will get molded after the setup is installed and I'm adding a TPI and better flowing radiator. There's more little details that seem to keep popping up. I'll be glad when I can go cruising.
> *



:thumbsup: 

GONNA BE FUKN BAD!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Badd Azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 

bump


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

any updates? I love this car :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2007, 07:33 PM~8785519
> *any updates? I love this car :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2007, 05:33 PM~8785519
> *any updates? I love this car :biggrin:
> *


Nothing until after Vegas. It wasn't going to be ready in time so I let other people that were farther ahead than me cut in line. Sorry guys.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

we will wait... :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

clean ride


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

cant wait to see it finished bad ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Sep 15 2007, 10:07 PM~8799274
> *cant wait to see it finished bad ass ride :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

tttfor a baddass foe :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 29 2007, 05:04 PM~8896489
> *tttfor a baddass foe :biggrin:
> *



1ST... :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 29 2007, 06:04 PM~8896489
> *tttfor a baddass foe :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

First of my murals by Mr. Cartoon


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

should be a nice touch,cant go wrong with Cartoon behind the brush..... great build,thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by jcd_@Nov 28 2007, 09:44 PM~9327771
> *First of my murals by Mr. Cartoon
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

this car just keeps gettin better :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Pictures from Mr. Cartoon's blog at http://therealmrcartoon.blogspot.com/


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Finished product


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Start of the second mural.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

That's some sick ass work dudes thowin down!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Dam and i to think i never even seen this topic!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Dec 1 2007, 09:02 AM~9348120
> *Dam and i to think i never even seen this topic!!!
> *


Your not alone. I started this topic two years ago and it's really been a sleeper. It hasn't drawn alot of interest. I don't know many people and I think it's one of those cases where they either like it or don't. I'll be busting out at the San Bernardino show next April and hopefully the car will speak for itself.


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

THATS SUPER BADASS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 1 2007, 12:49 PM~9348582
> *Your not alone. I started this topic two years ago and it's really been a sleeper. It hasn't drawn alot of interest. I don't know many people and I think it's one of those cases where they either like it or don't. I'll be busting out at the San Bernardino show next April and hopefully the car will speak for itself.
> *


How could anybody not like it, nice work cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I approve. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2007, 02:48 PM~9349915
> *I approve. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

beautiful car!!!!!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 2 2007, 11:34 AM~9350781
> *beautiful car!!!!!
> *


x2, TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 1 2007, 04:07 AM~9347346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one!!!!!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 3 2007, 02:32 PM~9364028
> *Thats the one!!!!!
> *



i love that mural i dont know why but i do looks bad ass keep up the good work


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 3 2007, 04:32 PM~9364028
> *Thats the one!!!!!
> *




yeah that shit is hott :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 3 2007, 09:28 PM~9367581
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 1 2007, 01:49 PM~9348582
> *Your not alone. I started this topic two years ago and it's really been a sleeper. It hasn't drawn alot of interest. I don't know many people and I think it's one of those cases where they either like it or don't. I'll be busting out at the San Bernardino show next April and hopefully the car will speak for itself.
> *


your getting closer and closer Chris.


hows the setup coming along?


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

YOUR 64 IS REALLY CLEAN BRO!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 4 2007, 12:56 PM~9372012
> *your getting closer and closer Chris.
> hows the setup coming along?
> *


Yeah it's looking promising. As far as the setup, Ted's waiting for the oxygen tanks to come back from the welder and then they are going to Mario's Autoworks for the paint.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Dec 4 2007, 01:20 PM~9372195
> *YOUR 64 IS REALLY CLEAN BRO!!!
> *


Thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 4 2007, 05:39 PM~9373698
> *Thanks, glad you like it.
> *


WHATS NOT TO LIKE!!! :dunno: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

bad ass six 4 homie... :thumbsup: the murals are tight as fuck


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 4 2007, 10:38 PM~6907289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS FUCKIN SICK!!!! SPEECHLESS!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very sweet


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Happy birthday homie.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 4 2007, 10:12 PM~9377234
> *Happy birthday homie.
> *


Thanks, I'm the big 3 8 now. :angry:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

2nd murals finished


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice man!

I'm probably going to L.A in April, if so, I will attend the San Bernardino show too. Would be cool to check out this car in person!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 5 2007, 09:54 AM~9379624
> *Very nice man!
> 
> I'm probably going to L.A in April, if so, I will attend the San Bernardino show too. Would be cool to check out this car in person!
> *


Thanks, I hope to be there.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

back to the top..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 5 2007, 10:11 AM~9379268
> *2nd murals finished
> 
> 
> ...


Thats diffrent, I like that little serenade theme you got goin' there.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 5 2007, 12:11 PM~9379268
> *2nd murals finished
> 
> 
> ...


that almost makes me want to go and get a hardtop :thumbsup:


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

Patterns By Marios Auto Works Murals By Mister C- Toons And Pinstriping and leafing on the roof by Danny D

Before




























During





















































After


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn car looks nice with all the options and stuff you got id lose the window cranks and get some power vent windows :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2007, 08:04 PM~9439070
> *damn car looks nice with all the options and stuff you got id lose the window cranks and get some power vent windows  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

sweet ride


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Man it looks good with the striping/leafing and murals!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Your ride is the Shit!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 12 2007, 09:22 PM~9440571
> *x2
> *



car doesn't need anything but finished!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2007, 07:46 PM~9449236
> *car doesn't need anything but finished!!
> *


x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Roofs finished


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## sed69 (Aug 8, 2007)

bro your shit is hot when can i pimp it love the colors who did it agian and when is the switches gettin put in call me or write back tell the fam i love them iam sellin the ambassador for 700 it sucks but fuck it talk to you soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2007, 11:46 PM~9449236
> *car doesn't need anything but finished!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 15 2007, 09:08 PM~9462143
> *:roflmao:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Bad ASSSS 64!!!!!

Your doin the damn thang Chris

i hope it makes it to Berdooo!!

If u need help, let me know.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 5 2008, 11:35 AM~9614312
> *Bad ASSSS 64!!!!!
> 
> Your doin the damn thang Chris
> ...


Will do, thanks. Car's at hydraulic shop. Pumps, motors and molded tanks were painted yesterday and Danny D will be striping everything next week. Pic's to follow.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*cant wait.... :biggrin: *


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 5 2008, 01:23 PM~9614531
> *cant wait.... :biggrin:
> *


X :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn its the first time i seen this topics

the 4 looks badass

cant wait to c it in person


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

where you from???


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Fresno area


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

man Chris.... Toons was right, U are a SICK MAn!!!!

Ur Reppin ELITE to the Fullest........


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jan 5 2008, 03:45 PM~9614629
> *X :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


see you later this year.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 15 2007, 12:11 AM~9456753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The cherry on top of the Sundae.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't believe I've never seen this topic! Well Chris we got all of your hydro parts painted and cleared. They came out bad! Check your email and some pics should be there.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jan 6 2008, 10:08 AM~9620576
> *I can't believe I've never seen this topic! Well Chris we got all of your hydro parts painted and cleared. They came out bad! Check your email and some pics should be there.
> *


I got the pics of the tanks. They are beautiful! I can't wait to see the rest of the parts.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn another elite car 

08 is gonna be a good year


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 6 2008, 03:18 PM~9622081
> *I got the pics of the tanks. They are beautiful! I can't wait to see the rest of the parts.
> *



post pics :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 6 2008, 06:47 PM~9624163
> *post pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice ride!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 8 2008, 09:22 PM~9645046
> *nice ride!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 8 2008, 10:01 PM~9645419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ranfla homie. Cant wait to see it in person, I also see you got your self a pair of roosters pumps. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 6 2008, 02:09 AM~9619206
> *see you later this year.... :biggrin:
> *


O Fo Sho!!!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i may have to make a trip just to see the car....*


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2008, 07:23 PM~9663096
> *i may have to make a trip just to see the car....
> *


Cool, I hope it's ready for the show.


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

this is one sick-ass ride !! can't wait for more updates!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sed69 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats up bro cars lookin good i like the roof cant wait till its done and you get to drive it i looked on ebay at lowrider mags i bid on a lot of 10 from 95 10.00 hit me back or call me


----------



## sed69 (Aug 8, 2007)

did you name your car yet if so what


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 8 2008, 10:59 PM~9645412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9694449
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *


Thanks


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

What up Chris??your getting closer,I know those draulics will be sick,,,,in a min,,,,C


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9696216
> *Thanks
> *



James,

Man everytime I think you cant possibly take this car any further, you do, lol.

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, email me if you still need help with that problem.

Noah


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Jan 21 2008, 03:13 AM~9744793
> *What up Chris??your getting closer,I know those draulics will be sick,,,,in a min,,,,C
> *


What up Toon? Glad to see you on here. I'm almost there and hoping to bust out in Berdoo. Thanks again for my murals homie!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 21 2008, 02:08 PM~9748057
> *James,
> 
> Man everytime I think you cant possibly take this car any further, you do, lol.
> ...


 Noah,
There's still more to come. But I can't post it all. I have to leave a little something for the show. Check your email, I still need that part. Thanks...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 22 2008, 12:27 AM~9753740
> *:wave:
> *


What up Bean? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i'm thinking about berdino.....maybe... :biggrin: .....you know i just pop up everywhere,*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

man cars looking sick chris..!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 22 2008, 01:08 AM~9753806
> *man cars looking sick chris..!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Are you going to make it to San Bernardino?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 22 2008, 02:28 AM~9753849
> *Are you going to make it to San Bernardino?
> *



im gonna try and make it .... :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

coming to gether Very Nice!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

what ekse :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 04:23 PM~9775141
> *what else :biggrin:
> *


Waiting for my tanks and motors to be striped.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 24 2008, 10:05 PM~9778175
> *Waiting for my tanks and motors to be striped.
> *



Damn, LOTY???


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2008, 09:19 PM~9778333
> *Damn, LOTY???
> *


LOL. No I don't think so.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Hydraulics were painted by Mario's Autoworks, striped by Danny D and built by Ted Wells.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

So you're gonna make it to San Bernardino? :biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn its looking good man

im gonna try to make it too san bernadino to check it out because unfortunately my car wont be ready so i wont be taking it but i think i still might make the trip out there and enjoy the show


the setup is amazing


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8W3stC0ast1n_@Mar 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10271468
> *wow :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 27 2008, 02:49 PM~10270032
> *So you're gonna make it to San Bernardino? :biggrin:
> *


No, I'm not. The car won't be ready and they are sold out.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 27 2008, 06:08 PM~10271494
> *damn its looking good man
> 
> im gonna try to make it too san bernadino to check it out because unfortunately my car wont be ready so i wont be taking it but i think i still might make the trip out there and enjoy the show
> ...


Mine's not ready either.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 27 2008, 07:41 PM~10272157
> *Mine's not ready either.
> *


damn you should take it to fresno

dats where im busting out my lac


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 27 2008, 04:28 PM~10269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your killin' it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

omg that shit is so sick homie cant wait to see it in tha trunk :0


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Its looking good...... The end is in sight , now the fun starts.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

DAAAYUM!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE KILLING THEM HOMMIE!!!!
EEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!WWWWWWWWWEEE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ambission (Nov 16, 2007)

beautiful car


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I am speachless that is one of the badest setups I have ever seen :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 28 2008, 04:40 AM~10272149
> *No, I'm not. The car won't be ready and they are sold out.
> *


That's too bad, but hey, can't show a half-finished car right?!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET Jesus!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10269904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup: 


looking good...


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

DAMM!!!!! YOUR GOING TO KILLEM WHEN THIS 64 HITS THE STREETS!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLAPP A HO TRIBE_@Mar 28 2008, 05:30 PM~10279139
> *DAMM!!!!! YOUR GOING TO KILLEM WHEN THIS 64 HITS THE STREETS!!!
> *


no doubt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Is this car a rider or just for show only?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*BLESS YOU AND THE BEAUTIFUL SET UP...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2008, 05:41 PM~10279488
> *Is this car a rider or just for show only?
> *


This car is a rider that I will show. I couldn't afford to go frame off and without the belly being done I wouldn't stand a chance against the big dogs.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you all for your comments. This is my first setup and I am very happy with it. I didn't expect all the positive feedback. I'm glad you all like it.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

lookn ... good :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so are you going to take it to fresno?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 30 2008, 09:39 PM~10294116
> *so are you going to take it to fresno?
> *


I plan on registering but I don't know if it will be ready.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 31 2008, 09:11 PM~10303289
> *I plan on registering but I don't know if it will be ready.
> *


well if you decide to go pm me and maybe we could hook up out there and setup next to each other


----------



## sed69 (Aug 8, 2007)

lookin good bro love the way it looks i still didnt find a car yet looked at a elcamino but the guy sold it get back


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

* a few pics for the homie chris....*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Really nice car bro, post some new shots of the car.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*HOPE YOU LIKE THE PICS....*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: I hope you make it to one of the fresno shows.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10449461
> *HOPE YOU LIKE THE PICS....
> *


Thanks Bean


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

dayumm


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Saw your car at Ted's last week. Man, it's amazing. 

You know I was kinda bummed that you weren't gonna make the show when I was in the States. Cause I really wanted to see the car, and then I go to Ted's an BAMMMMMM there it is :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 28 2008, 06:49 AM~10519720
> *Saw your car at Ted's last week. Man, it's amazing.
> 
> You know I was kinda bummed that you weren't gonna make the show when I was in the States. Cause I really wanted to see the car, and then I go to Ted's an BAMMMMMM there it is  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, LOL. I'm glad you got to see it.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Cannot wait for the build to be complete! Attention to detail is sick!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

read the topic, saw the car too at Ted's place, hella cool man  setup and murals are HARD!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 23 2008, 04:37 AM~10718641
> *read the topic, saw the car too at Ted's place, hella cool man  setup and murals are HARD!
> *


Thanks...


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wats going on?

nice to finally meet you in person


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10735417
> *wats going on?
> 
> nice to finally meet you in person
> *


It was nice to meet you too. How did your car do in the show?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

wow!! I just stumbled across this thread..this car is definitely bad ass...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## caddisid (Apr 10, 2008)

Car looks great, Much respect homie, get her done...........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@May 26 2008, 12:05 PM~10738982
> *It was nice to meet you too. How did your car do in the show?
> *


i got first


so whens this thing gonna be out


by the way, i love the setup


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

....DAMN....THAT SETUP IS SEXY.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 1 2008, 10:05 PM~10994433
> *i got first
> so whens this thing gonna be out
> by the way, i love the setup
> *


Thanks, were shooting for Vegas but you know how that goes.


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

anyone know anything about this car? any more updates


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Aug 3 2008, 11:30 AM~11247072
> *anyone know anything about this car? any more updates
> *


None at the moment. The body's getting redone, trunks getting molded, tuned port's getting put in it, couple of more options etc.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 4 2008, 03:15 AM~11252307
> *None at the moment. The body's getting redone, trunks getting molded, tuned port's getting put in it, couple of more options etc.
> *


WHY ARE YOU REDOING THE BODY


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 4 2008, 08:57 PM~11260611
> *WHY ARE YOU REDOING THE BODY
> *


It doesn't really compliment the roof. The roof is real busy and the body's kinda like :ugh:. It's just getting more patterns and striping. I want the roof patterns to run down onto the hood and trunk.


----------



## GREENLEAF63 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11262362
> *It doesn't really compliment the roof. The roof is real busy and the body's kinda like  :ugh:.  It's just getting more patterns and striping. I want the roof patterns to run down onto the hood and trunk.
> *


DAM! ROOF IS FUCKIN BAD! THAT SHIT GONNA LOOK EVEN CLEANER!!, GETTING DOWN HOMIE!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11262362
> *It doesn't really compliment the roof. The roof is real busy and the body's kinda like  :ugh:.  It's just getting more patterns and striping. I want the roof patterns to run down onto the hood and trunk.
> *


Thats wassup


you going to vegas this year?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREENLEAF63_@Aug 6 2008, 05:08 PM~11277747
> *DAM! ROOF IS FUCKIN BAD! THAT SHIT GONNA LOOK EVEN CLEANER!!, GETTING DOWN HOMIE!!
> *


Thanks for the comment. I was looking at your signature and thinking to myself that my car is 100% bought not built. I don't have any talent! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 6 2008, 06:29 PM~11278555
> *Thats wassup
> you going to vegas this year?
> *


I will be there to help out with or without a car.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11279110
> *Thanks for the comment. I was looking at your signature and thinking to myself that my car is 100% bought not built. I don't have any talent! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Its alright Chris cuz you are gonna have TWO badass cars! Bought, built, whatever you're still gonna have them and no one can down on that fact! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 6 2008, 07:24 PM~11279123
> *I will be there to help out with or without a car.
> *


thats wassup


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 11 2007, 12:12 PM~7455566
> *Sorry, not much of an update.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get interior work done? :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Aug 7 2008, 03:22 PM~11286710
> *Where did you get interior work done? :biggrin:
> *


Elegance Auto Interior in Montclair.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 7 2008, 10:29 PM~11291094
> *Elegance Auto Interior in Montclair.
> *


Gracias... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11279110
> *Thanks for the comment. I was looking at your signature and thinking to myself that my car is 100% bought not built. I don't have any talent! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Join the club :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 17 2008, 04:08 PM~11366195
> *:biggrin:
> *


How ya been Bean?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 18 2008, 03:24 AM~11369997
> *How ya been Bean?
> *


been busy with life bro.. but everything is good......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 4 2008, 03:15 AM~11252307
> *None at the moment. The body's getting redone, trunks getting molded, tuned port's getting put in it, couple of more options etc.
> *



DAMMMMM....WADDUP CHRIS ...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 5 2008, 11:56 PM~11533089
> *DAMMMMM....WADDUP CHRIS ...
> 
> 
> *


Not much Huey. Cars temporarily on the back burner, and I do mean temporary. I will not be showing in Vegas. I did pick up a tilt column, power vents and a NOS Autronic eye. Money's funny right now. I bought a 58 that I wasn't financially prepared for but I couldn't pass on it.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 6 2008, 04:57 PM~11535898
> *Not much Huey. Cars temporarily on the back burner, and I do mean temporary. I will not be showing in Vegas. I did pick up a tilt column, power vents and a NOS Autronic eye. Money's funny right now. I bought a 58 that I wasn't financially prepared for but I couldn't pass on it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 6 2008, 07:26 PM~11537149
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Not a rag. LOL


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 6 2008, 02:57 PM~11535898
> *Not much Huey. Cars temporarily on the back burner, and I do mean temporary. I will not be showing in Vegas. I did pick up a tilt column, power vents and a NOS Autronic eye. Money's funny right now. I bought a 58 that I wasn't financially prepared for but I couldn't pass on it.
> *



wow send me some pics of it would like to see it ...man i cant wait to see your ride finished jus keep adding things to it ...but at the end it will be worth it ..i know how money funny too i wanna do my car and finished getting tatted up...but cant do both..lol..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Got that mean lean when pullin' up on the scene....


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 7 2008, 02:56 AM~11538869
> *wow send me some pics of it would like to see it ...man i cant wait to see your ride  finished  jus keep adding things to it ...but at the end it will be worth it ..i know how money funny too i wanna do my car and finished getting tatted up...but cant do both..lol..
> 
> 
> *


I sent you pics on myspace. It sucks that after 3 years my 64's still not done. I do keep adding and changing things up. This is my first car and I had no idea what I was doing in regards to planning it. The more I learned the more ideas I got and the more changes I made. I have literally over 10-15K in unnecessary expenses that could have been avoided if I knew what the fuck I was doing! Chrome, paint, parts, damage, theft, storage, you name it. It's been rough and I am not pointing fingers at anyone. I see how people get discouraged and eventually give up. I am at the point that I am married to this car and figured it will be officially finished when I am happy with it. It's funny you mention tatt's because I was talking to Cartoon on Tuesday about getting more ink. It's been over two years since I last sat in his chair but I have two projects now and I too can't do both. LOL


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 7 2008, 02:16 PM~11541134
> *I sent you pics on myspace. It sucks that after 3 years my 64's still not done. I do keep adding and changing things up. This is my first car and I had no idea what I was doing in regards to planning it. The more I learned the more ideas I got and the more changes I made. I have literally over 10-15K in unnecessary expenses that could have been avoided if I knew what the fuck I was doing! Chrome, paint, parts, damage, theft, storage, you name it. It's been rough and I am not pointing fingers at anyone. I see how people get discouraged and eventually give up. I am at the point that I am married to this car and figured it will be officially finished when I am happy with it. It's funny you mention tatt's because I was talking to Cartoon on Tuesday about getting more ink. It's been over two years since I last sat in his chair but I have two projects now and I too can't do both. LOL
> *


your almost done with the 64 worth the wait and pain i hear you on that on the changes you can make on a car when u think u r done.....and the 58 is badass i would have scoped it up too ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ive been lovin this car
whats the word Chris?
any more news, ive been hangin hno:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

That is one baddass 64 great work love all the pics
keep up the good work


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 2 2009, 12:36 AM~12879845
> *ive been lovin this car
> whats the word Chris?
> any more news, ive been hangin  hno:
> *


No news at the moment. I'm waiting to get back into Ted's to finish the setup and the hardlining then back to Mario's to mold the trunk. I'm hoping to have it out by summer. I basically ran out of money. I've disappointed a few people and buying the 58 project wasn't the smartest thing I've done but it's done.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 2 2009, 02:56 PM~12883797
> *No news at the moment. I'm waiting to get back into Ted's to finish the setup and the hardlining then back to Mario's to mold the trunk. I'm hoping to have it out by summer. I basically ran out of money. I've disappointed a few people and buying the 58 project wasn't the smartest thing I've done but it's done.
> *



how much do you want for it? ill take it off your hands, sounds like its giving you too much of a headache bro :dunno:



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 3 2009, 09:36 PM~12900251
> *how much do you want for it?  ill take it off your hands,  sounds like its giving you too much of a headache bro  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, that's mighty kind of you. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

No updates????


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 27 2009, 04:22 PM~14596983
> *any new pics
> *


yes please :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9625228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey dude what's that base colour?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry for all the paint questions... but I got another one for ya...

Is that lighter purple overtop of the base a single stage or a two stage paint?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 27 2009, 04:22 PM~14596983
> *any new pics
> *


Not yet, soon I hope!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14607772
> *hey dude what's that base colour?
> *


Designer Pro white


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 28 2009, 04:50 PM~14608138
> *sorry for all the paint questions... but I got another one for ya...
> 
> Is that lighter purple overtop of the base a single stage or a two stage paint?
> ...


Three stage


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

It's looking like the hydraulics will be finished next week. Igarashi just has to attach the hardlines. Then back to Mario's for more work which will include molding the trunk. Here are some pic's of the mock up.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

waddup big C .. dammm hydros looking good...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

holy crap!!! that was worth waiting for :0 :0 :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 8 2009, 09:22 PM~14714395
> *waddup big C .. dammm hydros looking good...
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Huey! Any new ink?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jul 30 2009, 09:03 PM~14633584
> *Three stage
> *



Wow tri-stage hey?

Pretty sweet man thanks for the info


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14975731
> *hno:  hno:
> *


  Still no news.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2009, 11:24 PM~15197043
> *TTT
> *


Albert if you have time can you post some pic's of the progress. I don't get to the shop as often as I would like to.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 27 2009, 12:56 PM~15199489
> *Albert if you have time can you post some pic's of the progress. I don't get to the shop as often as I would like to.
> *



:yes: please do


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt  whats up bro? you going to vegas?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 28 2009, 09:32 AM~15206652
> *ttt   whats up bro? you going to vegas?
> *


Yeah I'll be there minus a car for the third straight year. LOL


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 28 2009, 03:46 PM~15210245
> *Yeah I'll be there minus a car for the third straight year. LOL
> *


its kool. the time will come  u can come and help clean cars :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:56 AM~15199489
> *Albert if you have time can you post some pic's of the progress. I don't get to the shop as often as I would like to.
> *


I see MORE stuff gettin done huh.... Man u just dont stop do ya Chris!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 29 2009, 08:37 AM~15217149
> *I see MORE stuff gettin done huh.... Man u just dont stop do ya Chris!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There's some new stuff coming but mostly fixing all the problems that happened to it. The car got trashed sitting for 18 months with no supervision.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15224514
> *There's some new stuff coming but mostly fixing all the problems that happened to it. The car got trashed sitting for 18 months with no supervision.
> *


oUCH No Bueno!! Well, Hopefully next year is the BIG YEAR!!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 5 2010, 04:19 PM~16193824
> *TTT
> *


Sorry, nothing to update. I'll take some pic's but the body is stripped and back in primer. The car got trashed and the hydraulics still aren't finished after two years! All this because of one person's incompetance. No, I'm not divorced and no, I wasn't in jail. LOL


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 6 2010, 04:04 AM~16200345
> *Sorry, nothing to update. I'll take some pic's but the body is stripped and back in primer. The car got trashed and the hydraulics still aren't finished after two years! All this because of one person's incompetance. No, I'm not divorced and no, I wasn't in jail. LOL
> *


i heard about the paint getting fucked up and hydros not finished also! sorry to hear that!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 6 2010, 01:04 AM~16200345
> *Sorry, nothing to update. I'll take some pic's but the body is stripped and back in primer. The car got trashed and the hydraulics still aren't finished after two years! All this because of one person's incompetance. No, I'm not divorced and no, I wasn't in jail. LOL
> *


Just wanted to update Chris and let him know that the car is ALIVE now. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 22 2010, 08:02 AM~16687258
> *Just wanted to update Chris and let him know that the car is ALIVE now.  :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear it. Miracles can happen! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

any updates on this bad ass car.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17604515
> *any updates on this bad ass car.
> *


The hydraulics are finally finished, the bottom of the hood and trunk lid are molded and I'm starting to piece together a sound system. I'll shoot some pic's next weekend when I'm at the body shop. But I will warn you the car isn't pretty right now. LOL. I'm shooting again for Vegas or New Year's at the latest. I'll try to keep this thread going until it's finished. Maybe Albert from the shop can help me out with pic's. I got these in the mail today. One set is for this car and the other set is for my 58 project.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

I snapped some pic's of the car today to show it's progress. The last 2 1/2 years have been taking one step forward and three steps back but it's all moving forward from here.

*BEFORE TED:*











*AFTER TED:*











Reading about the drama is one thing but seeing it for yourself is quite another.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here are some of the changes being made. Molded hood and trunk lid. I say "fuck it", let's do her bigger and better than before.

Before:











Now:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Before:











Now:











It's also getting muraled when finished.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

what's up chits. 
I'm so happy to see and hear that the car is alive. 
Maybe I should pass by the shop and take a few hundreds of pics. 
Keep motivated .......!!!!!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 30 2010, 06:22 AM~17645959
> *what's up chits.
> I'm so happy to see and hear that the car is alive.
> Maybe I should pass by the shop and take a few hundreds of pics.
> ...


Thanks, it's been real discouraging but I have too much money and time into this to not see it through.


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

DAMN SORRY THAT HAPPEN,WHAT WAS THAT TED GUY TRYING TO DO TO IT?

 STAY MOTIVATED THIS IS GONNA BE A BAD ASS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@May 30 2010, 12:36 PM~17647391
> *DAMN SORRY THAT HAPPEN,WHAT WAS THAT TED GUY TRYING TO DO TO IT?
> 
> STAY MOTIVATED THIS IS GONNA BE A BAD ASS RIDE :biggrin:
> *


All that damage happened while he was installing the hydraulics. The worst part is he never even finished it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 30 2010, 01:50 AM~17645576
> *I snapped some pic's of the car today to show it's progress. The last 2 1/2 years have been taking one step forward and three steps back but it's all moving forward from here.
> 
> BEFORE TED:
> ...



ohhh my god that's heartbreaking man.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 01:19 PM~17665430
> *ohhh my god that's heartbreaking man.
> *


Yeah, it made me pretty sick. I never got to drive it or show it.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jun 1 2010, 10:37 PM~17671115
> *Yeah, it made me pretty sick. I never got to drive it or show it.
> *


dammm... youll be out soon big c...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

is the top ok? or does that need to be redone also?


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

EVEN IF YOU NEVER GOT TO BUST IT OUT, STILL IT WAS AND IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 64 HT OUT THERE  

KEEP US UPDATED WITH PIX :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 3 2010, 12:48 PM~17686227
> *is the top ok? or does that need to be redone also?
> *


Fortunately the top is fine. It was buried in clear. The body shop never got the chance to cut and buff it. I'm thankful nothing happened to the murals.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Jun 3 2010, 03:16 PM~17687425
> *EVEN IF YOU NEVER GOT TO BUST IT OUT, STILL IT WAS AND IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 64 HT OUT THERE
> 
> KEEP US UPDATED WITH PIX :biggrin:
> *


I will, thanks for the support.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 30 2010, 01:50 AM~17645576
> *I snapped some pic's of the car today to show it's progress. The last 2 1/2 years have been taking one step forward and three steps back but it's all moving forward from here.
> 
> BEFORE TED:
> ...


What happened to this car is a tragedy but it will be back and better than ever. :biggrin: Thanks for all the help in Santa Barbara too Chris, the 64 was shining. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like a 64 pulled from a California junk yard sitting for years now. Jesus......


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 10 2010, 07:01 PM~17753219
> *What happened to this car is a tragedy but it will be back and better than ever.  :biggrin:  Thanks for all the help in Santa Barbara too Chris, the 64 was shining.  :cheesy:
> *


No problem. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2010, 09:15 PM~17754805
> *Looks like a 64 pulled from a California junk yard sitting for years now.  Jesus......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 30 2010, 01:03 PM~17647529
> *All that damage happened while he was installing the hydraulics. The worst part is he never even finished it.
> *


all of that damage?? dammm he still working out of the garage??


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 6 2010, 01:04 AM~16200345
> *Sorry, nothing to update. I'll take some pic's but the body is stripped and back in primer. The car got trashed and the hydraulics still aren't finished after two years! All this because of one person's incompetance. No, I'm not divorced and no, I wasn't in jail. LOL
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 11 2010, 01:39 AM~17757086
> *all of that damage?? dammm he still working out of the garage??
> 
> 
> *


Yes he is.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 30 2010, 02:50 AM~17645576
> *I snapped some pic's of the car today to show it's progress. The last 2 1/2 years have been taking one step forward and three steps back but it's all moving forward from here.
> 
> BEFORE TED:
> ...



:wow:  thats fucked up bro it sucks to see shit like this from people who are suposed to be legends :angry: good luck glad to see you bouncing back from this you cant keep a good rider down


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 11 2010, 04:18 PM~17762497
> *:wow:    thats fucked up bro it sucks to see shit like this from people who are suposed to be legends :angry:  good luck glad to see you bouncing back from this you cant keep a good rider down
> *


Thanks


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

:wow: DAMN!

I seriously love(d) your car! Im sure the next version will blow away the original concept.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 16 2010, 08:17 AM~17802832
> *:wow:  DAMN!
> 
> I seriously love(d) your car! Im sure the next version will blow away the original concept.
> *


Thanks, the new version will definitely be better.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:tears: was so looking forward to this car, sad news bro, stay strong. cant wait to see it finished (again)


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 30 2010, 03:03 AM~17645599
> *Here are some of the changes being made. Molded hood and trunk lid. I say "fuck it", let's do her bigger and better than before.
> 
> Before:
> ...


Thats the best attitude you can have for the situation your in now...true soldier!



> _Originally posted by firme64impala+May 30 2010, 03:11 AM~17645613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn shame


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 30 2010, 01:50 AM~17645576
> *I snapped some pic's of the car today to show it's progress. The last 2 1/2 years have been taking one step forward and three steps back but it's all moving forward from here.
> 
> BEFORE TED:
> ...


MAN THIS CAR WAS COMING OUT BAD ASS, I CAN ONLY IMAGINE HOW ITS GOING TO COME OUT WHEN DONE :worship: :worship:


----------



## rizzo512 (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck keep your head up looking at your cars makes me second guess seling mine awesome car.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the positive comments.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Holy shit... :run: 

I just went through this whole thread and I'm one of those who never saw this one before...

I'm sorry for all the bullshit you went through... I'm still in shock after those before and after pics...

Hope you get it done soon... I'm sure it's gonna be worth it for ya in the end...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 2 2010, 10:11 AM~17944768
> *Holy shit...  :run:
> 
> I just went through this whole thread and I'm one of those who never saw this one before...
> ...



X2


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Any progress on this? Just curious cuz I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Sep 29 2010, 05:17 PM~18695433
> *Any progress on this? Just curious cuz I can't wait to see it finished.
> *


I'll be down to the body shop in a couple weeks and snap some pics. Greg De Alba will be finishing it. Last time I called the hood and trunk were back on it, the base coat was shot and Greg was taping out the patterns. They had the paint and flake ready to go. The body will now match the roof which is what I was shooting for. It'll be done by the end of October and then off to Danny D's shop November 1st for striping.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

For those of you that have been waiting patiently for an update I went to the body shop this weekend and I am very happy with the new version of my car.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks tight bro I also liked the old style to good color choice what happend that made you have you re do it ?`


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 04:19 AM~18892704
> *looks tight bro I also liked the old style to good color choice what happend that made you have you re do it ?`
> *


The body got trashed sitting at the place where the hydraulics were being installed.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> My next project is going to Mario's. WOW! Your vision is coming. Looks great keep on keeping on.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18925079
> *My next project is going to Mario's.  WOW!  Your vision is coming.  Looks great keep on keeping on.
> *


Thanks, yeah they do great work and really came through for me.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 12 2005, 05:50 AM~4191199
> *I will keep updating as things develop. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated.
> *



I would of told you that I recommend getting the de Albas to paint your ride but you already did that :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

cars lookin good homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Dec 12 2007, 07:01 PM~9439031
> *Patterns By Marios Auto Works Murals By Mister C- Toons And Pinstriping and leafing on the roof by Danny D
> 
> Before
> ...



 THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!! DAMN


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2010, 08:37 AM~18930160
> *I would of told you that I recommend getting the de Albas to paint your ride but you already did that  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 28 2010, 10:17 AM~18930802
> *cars lookin good homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 24 2010, 03:43 AM~18892675
> *For those of you that have been waiting patiently for an update I went to the body shop this weekend and I am very happy with the new version of my car.
> 
> 
> ...


BIG ups to you homie.... gave me alot of motivation.... big props..... :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Oct 28 2010, 11:51 PM~18937712
> *BIG ups to you homie.... gave me alot of motivation.... big props..... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

clean ass 64..looks better then ever bro...been following u from sweden...bad ass job!

bro..did u pull the upper part of the dash off and then molded it??
im redoing my own 64 so that would help me.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ol e_@Oct 29 2010, 06:01 PM~18943109
> *clean ass 64..looks better then ever bro...been following u from sweden...bad ass job!
> 
> bro..did u pull the upper part of the dash off and then molded it??
> ...


Thanks, I'm pretty sure all they did was remove the windshield to work on it. I don't know how much molding was needed because my dash came without a pad from the factory.


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 29 2010, 09:07 AM~18939556
> *Thanks, glad you like it.
> *


ooo, i DONT like it,.... i LOVE it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT Car is gonna be nutz when its done Chris!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 04:36 PM~18954348
> *TTT Car is gonna be nutz when its done Chris!
> *


Can't wait, I'm looking forward to showing with the club.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just went through all 38 pages of this build! Dude Im sorry that your car got trashed but i see the second coming of this project is bigger, and better than ever! Good Luck...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 1 2010, 09:05 PM~18963332
> *I just went through all 38 pages of this build! Dude Im sorry that your car got trashed but i see the second coming of this project is bigger, and better than ever! Good Luck...
> *


Thanks, it's been hard on me. I wanted to throw in the towel a couple of times and move on to my next project but I just have too much invested in this to let it go.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

One of the best kept secret build up's on here... 

Comin along nice homie... :thumbsup:

You're ALMOST at the home stretch!  :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 2 2010, 11:04 AM~18967464
> *One of the best kept secret build up's on here...
> 
> Comin along nice homie...  :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks, I hope to be finished before summer.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

whats the story with the advertising strip? do you get a free paint job if they do that? :cheesy:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 2 2010, 08:09 PM~18971632
> *whats the story with the advertising strip?  do you get a free paint job if they do that?  :cheesy:
> *


No, LOL I wish. I saw it on their Suburban and really liked it. In spite of all the problems I've had building my car they've been real good to me and I just wanted to show my support. It's hard to come up with something that hasn't been done many times before.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 31 2010, 03:36 PM~18954348
> *TTT Car is gonna be nutz when its done Chris!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinncity (Jun 24, 2009)

I just left Mario's and saw the 64. :wow: The best way to sum it up is WOW! :wow: They got the sunroof metaled in now & matched the colors and patterns. Greg was color sanding so couldn't get good pics. They're gettin it ready for Danny... oh yeah, they threw more purple on so the "advertising strip" is now purple


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinncity_@Nov 4 2010, 09:40 AM~18983793
> *I just left Mario's and saw the 64. :wow:  The best way to sum it up is WOW! :wow: They got the sunroof metaled in now & matched the colors and patterns. Greg was color sanding so couldn't get good pics. They're gettin it ready for Danny... oh yeah, they threw more purple on so the "advertising strip" is now purple
> *


Nice! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Going to Cali next week. Hoping to stop by Mario's. Def want to see this ride in person..


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 12 2010, 10:14 AM~19051801
> *Going to Cali next week. Hoping to stop by Mario's. Def want to see this ride in person..
> *


Cool, it's at Danny D's right now but should be back at Mario's by the end of next week.


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

tttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> > My next project is going to Mario's. WOW! Your vision is coming. Looks great keep on keeping on.
> 
> 
> x64!


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW for real!! badazz paint job.. looking good man.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Dec 18 2010, 03:37 PM~19362496
> *WOW for real!! badazz paint job.. looking good man.
> *


Thanks


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's an update from today of the pinstriping. Sorry for the shop dust but you get the idea.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

niceeeeeeeeeee :wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dam!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

BIG BUMP...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 19 2010, 04:53 AM~19366122
> *Here's an update from today of the pinstriping. Sorry for the shop dust but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...



sick as fuck way to bounce back homie stronger than ever


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

MAN THIS IS A TRUE LOWRIDER ALL THE WAY!1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the positive comments guy's. I haven't been on in a while, been sick with pneumonia.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19710407
> *Thanks for all the positive comments guy's. I haven't been on in a while, been sick with pneumonia.
> *



hope you get better soon bro


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 27 2011, 12:36 AM~19710602
> *hope you get better soon bro
> *


Thanks, I'm feeling better and hope to go see the car next weekend. It should be cleared by then and I will post some pics if I make it down.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 27 2011, 12:40 AM~19710407
> *Thanks for all the positive comments guy's. I haven't been on in a while, been sick with pneumonia.
> *


 :wow: damm hope u get better soon big c .wisjing u a speedy recovery.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 4 2011, 02:35 AM~19785184
> *:wow: damm hope u get better soon big c  .wisjing u a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Huey!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

nices 64 hommie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 18 2011, 06:08 AM~19627701
> *MAN THIS IS A TRUE LOWRIDER ALL THE WAY!1 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_1964_@Feb 13 2011, 10:26 PM~19863628
> *nices 64 hommie
> *


Thank you


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 24 2011, 05:17 PM~19953266
> * :wave:
> *


Hey Sammy, how's it going.


----------



## sed69 (Aug 8, 2007)

chris i love the new look cant wait to rock this ride with u 1 day..love ya bro :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Went and looked at the car today. They clear coated it yesterday and the colors really came to life. It will be color sanded next after it dries out.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Its looking beautiful .......!!!!!!!!!!
I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 3 2011, 11:38 PM~20252978
> *Its looking beautiful .......!!!!!!!!!!
> I love it.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bean, it's slowly coming along.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good, I got to see your car when Danny D had it and I saw alot of potential, I know your build has had its ups and down stick with it your almost there Homie...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Apr 5 2011, 06:52 PM~20268293
> *Looking Good, I got to see your car when Danny D had it and I saw alot of potential, I know your build has had its ups and down stick with it your almost there Homie...
> *


Thanks, it's been rough but I've had alot of encouragement from everyone and it will be finished sometime this year.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 6 2011, 06:21 PM~20276777
> *Thanks, it's been rough but I've had alot of encouragement from everyone and it will be finished sometime this year.
> *



looking good...

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 7 2011, 03:19 AM~20280672
> *looking good...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, Huey...it's almost there.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Future lowrider of the year bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 22 2011, 03:16 PM~20604451
> *Any updates?
> *


X2


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@May 22 2011, 01:16 PM~20604451
> *Any updates?
> *


No sorry, there are a couple people ahead of me that need to be taken care of first. I won't be ready for the LA show so I'm stepping aside for the people that have a chance to finish their cars in time.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

firme64impala said:


> No sorry, there are a couple people ahead of me that need to be taken care of first. I won't be ready for the LA show so I'm stepping aside for the people that have a chance to finish their cars in time.


we need some update pics of this clean mofo!!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

npazzin said:


> we need some update pics of this clean mofo!!!!


Soon I hope.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

How bout now?


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patterns are looking nice homie ...keep up the good work .. ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

firme64impala said:


> Went and looked at the car today. They clear coated it yesterday and the colors really came to life. It will be color sanded next after it dries out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

firme64impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

firme64impala said:


>


That shit looking good bro


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Very very nice


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

its unfortunate what happend to the car man, but i think the second paint job looks 100x's better even though it was sick before. I give you a lot of credit and respect for not giving up on the ride.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Bad ass build can't believ I never Seen this one


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

always one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

What's up bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where's this '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!! Need pics of this firme '64 homie ...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

drasticbean said:


> What's up bro


How have you been Bean? Missed you at the LA show. Saw your partner.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry to all of you that have recently posted. Been AWOL since the new format and site ownership changes on layitlow. I'm not feeling it and I don't spend much time on here anymore. The car is painted and polished completely and the moldings are at the platers. I have no progress pics at this time and the car is at the body shop under wraps.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Well we are all still here waiting for the car to bust out.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

firme64impala said:


> Went and looked at the car today. They clear coated it yesterday and the colors really came to life. It will be color sanded next after it dries out.



Wow is all i have to say


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

NICE more pics!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE!!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks good homie! Any threads on that 58 rag?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

drty63 said:


> Looks good homie! Any threads on that 58 rag?


Thanks, no I haven't started a thread yet for the 58 hardtop. My wife's 66 rag is my next project so it will be awhile.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

My fender wells are done. Just need to be clear coated.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

those look nice this is gonna be one sick 4, cant wait to see that setup


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

6Deuced said:


> those look nice this is gonna be one sick 4, cant wait to see that setup


x2, 4 sidewinders it's going to be out of this world....................


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

6Deuced said:


> those look nice this is gonna be one sick 4, cant wait to see that setup





implala66 said:


> x2, 4 sidewinders it's going to be out of this world....................



Thanks, the Sidewinders are actually for my 58 project. The 64 has 2 Pesco Roosters at the moment.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

firme64impala said:


> First of my murals by Mr. Cartoon


good shit right there!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

any news?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry to all that were following my build I was trying hard to finish the car for Vegas and decided that it would be best to update my thread after the show. Unfortunately there will be some gaps in between. Here is a pic of my molded trunk after striping.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's after putting the moldings and trunk lid on.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's how the top of the trunk turned out after clearing.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's after the hood was installed.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Mike I. working on the hydraulics.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is the grille Greg made me for the car and also the front bumper panel.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Testing the hydraulics and you can see the grille Greg made for the rear bumper panel.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Trunk molding and detailing Greg did so I could show the setup.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

The day before move in for Vegas 2013.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

During move in at the show.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Detailing and setting up for the show.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

All finished and headed back to the hotel!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's a picture Marvin took the day of the show. If any of you took any pics please feel free to post them. Thanks


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to mold my hood and trunk as well



firme64impala said:


> Sorry to all that were following my build I was trying hard to finish the car for Vegas and decided that it would be best to update my thread after the show. Unfortunately there will be some gaps in between. Here is a pic of my molded trunk after striping.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Ended up placing in my class at the show. Next stop the Roadster show in January.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn car came out badass


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Just went through your whole build topic, man this is one bad ass ride! My club brother Bean has been sending us pics of your ride since the Vegas show. Im glad you stuck with the car after all the drama! I went through something similar with my build, but im still pushing along and trying to finish it! Lots of respect to you again on a bad ass car build :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ur 64 looks amazing!

Post vid of Ur rooster set-up, would luv to hear how it sounds.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

front and rear grill custom is great detail:rimshot:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

$piff said:


> Damn car came out badass


 Thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Tage said:


> Just went through your whole build topic, man this is one bad ass ride! My club brother Bean has been sending us pics of your ride since the Vegas show. Im glad you stuck with the car after all the drama! I went through something similar with my build, but im still pushing along and trying to finish it! Lots of respect to you again on a bad ass car build :thumbsup:


 Thanks, Bean is good people. If I was still living in Syracuse I'd be trying to kick it with your club. Sorry to hear you had issues with your build. Just keep pushing on it at your own pace. You'll eventually finish it. I started this build topic 8 years ago and the car still isn't completely finished. There was a point a couple years ago I wished that the car caught on fire so I could move on to something else. Glad now I stuck it out and glad I had support from the De Alba family. They are some miracle workers. I was surprised when people I didn't even know approached me at the show and said they had been following my build all along and were glad to see the car out. It made it all worth while and I hope the car was worth the wait.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

abelblack65 said:


> Ur 64 looks amazing!
> 
> Post vid of Ur rooster set-up, would luv to hear how it sounds.


 Thanks, the car is at the body shop getting the undercarriage replated. It will be there til the Roadster show. I won't be able to get a vid for a couple months. Sorry.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

firme64impala said:


> The day before move in for Vegas 2013.


:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

KLEEN


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice!! Seen it in Vegas!!!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Sick ass ride!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for the positive comments. Glad you all like it.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

its beautiful 64 hope to see it one day in person 
:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

REGALHILOW said:


> its beautiful 64 hope to see it one day in person
> :thumbsup:


Thanks, I plan on showing it at the L.A. show in July.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

At the Torres Super Show in LA.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

A pic I found online.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Another one.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Couple of awards I won.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Heading back home. Thanks for looking.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Love this car


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

X64...TTT..


----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

firme64impala said:


>


Any interior pictures I see mark took care of it


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

brixs63 said:


> Any interior pictures I see mark took care of it


No, sorry I don't have any saved.


----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

firme64impala said:


> No, sorry I don't have any saved.


Hopefully you take it to Vegas so we can see it thanks!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

firme64impala said:


> Testing the hydraulics and you can see the grille Greg made for the rear bumper panel.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT badasss ride homie!! Big ups to u and the ones who help you on it.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

jspekdc2 said:


> TTT badasss ride homie!! Big ups to u and the ones who help you on it.


Thanks, glad you like it.


----------

